# Does it exist? Inexpensive analog clock to fit Garmin quarter turn mount.



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

Anyone ever seen an inexpensive analog clock to fit in a Garmin quarter turn mount? My search turned up nada.
TIA for the help.
-D


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Stem CAPtain is probably the closest.

Although getting a DogEars Garmin repair kit and mounting it to the back of a watch may work...


----------



## Yeah right (Jun 1, 2019)

There are quarter turn adapters with VHB backings that are made for attaching a phone, but there's no reason you can't use them to mount a watch or stem cap clock. Besides maybe not being able to replace the batteries.

Search "Garmin quarter turn phone mount"


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Diesel~ said:


> Anyone ever seen an inexpensive analog clock to fit in a Garmin quarter turn mount? My search turned up nada.
> TIA for the help.
> -D


Nope. Certainly not inexpensive. There is this, but it goes way beyond what you're asking for, and is absolutely not inexpensive:
https://omata.com/



NordieBoy said:


> Stem CAPtain is probably the closest.


Only product I know of.


----------



## Lightingguy (Jan 1, 2009)

Diesel~ said:


> Anyone ever seen an inexpensive analog clock to fit in a Garmin quarter turn mount? My search turned up nada.
> TIA for the help.
> -D


If you already have a Garmin Edge of assorted flavors, you can get a free iQ app that'll turn turn the screen into a clock.

https://apps.garmin.com/en-US/apps/18184243-736d-4fda-bb23-c8062d20a19d


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Lightingguy said:


> If you already have a Garmin Edge of assorted flavors, you can get a free iQ app that'll turn turn the screen into a clock.
> 
> https://apps.garmin.com/en-US/apps/18184243-736d-4fda-bb23-c8062d20a19d


A very expensive clock.


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the thoughts, guys. I have a commuter bike with a K-edge combo mount, with a Niterider Lumina in the lower position, and I often leave the Garmin at home when I take the train as part of the commute, due to risk of theft. Thought an inexpensive clock would be a nice alternative to fill the void.

-D


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a few of these somewhere in the basement



I stuck one on the back of an old Garmin 310 to use a K-edge mount on my daughters bike, after drilling two holes for charging. With a regular watch you probably wouldn't need the holes.

I've always liked the idea of a analogue instrument, but to me it was for the minimalism, i.e. I'd want a single dial that either gave "KPH" or "Watts".

The Omata is way too busy a design, in addition to the obvious pricing issues.


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

ghettocruiser said:


> I have a few of these somewhere in the basement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx for the tip. I'll likely go that route with a small clock insert.

-D


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

ghettocruiser said:


> I have a few of these somewhere in the basement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed this T&T clock on a motorcycle over the weekend... might be a good candidate to stick on such a mount?

https://www.louis.de/artikel/t-t-an...aign=Onmacon&utm_medium=PSM&utm_term=10034782


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

J_Westy said:


> I noticed this T&T clock on a motorcycle over the weekend... might be a good candidate to stick on such a mount?
> 
> https://www.louis.de/artikel/t-t-an...aign=Onmacon&utm_medium=PSM&utm_term=10034782
> 
> View attachment 1312135


Looks perfect. Any idea where to get one in the US?
Appreciate the tip.
-D


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Diesel~ said:


> Looks perfect. Any idea where to get one in the US?
> Appreciate the tip.
> -D


No, but I could remail it to you if that makes sense. Hit me up on PM...


----------



## sooslow (Dec 14, 2017)

Wristwatch?

Pretty cheap, easy to use as well.


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

J_Westy said:


> I noticed this T&T clock on a motorcycle over the weekend... might be a good candidate to stick on such a mount?
> 
> https://www.louis.de/artikel/t-t-an...aign=Onmacon&utm_medium=PSM&utm_term=10034782
> 
> View attachment 1312135


Quartz.
Not analog


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I think in this case we're referring to the display being graphical rather than numeric. Even mechanical clocks are not analog as they count discrete oscillations.


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

Ordered these parts over a year ago, but have they had in Covid hostage at my work's shipping and receiving until recently. Pleased with how it turned out, given the low $ investment. Will be interested to see how the clock holds up to the vibration from riding. Thanks for everyone's suggestions. @ghettocruiser - I used that exact mount and turned it into a circle, using a grinder.

-D


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

Still holding up?


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

EKram said:


> Still holding up?


Ironically, the battery died the night before the first ride. It's a tiny one (6mm wide) so on the list for my next Amazon search.

-D


----------

